# Murray serial number info



## Molliepops02 (Apr 27, 2018)

Well what I thought was a Schwinn Corvette by running the numbers through bikehistory.org is really a Murray bicycle. 
I would like any info on this bicycle. I don’t know where to look, so far I can’t find the info to determine the year make or model. 
MOD 502 47600
8-57165 
Thank you. Tracy


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 27, 2018)

Here's a Cabe thread on the Murray SN's. .....  https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/murray-serial-number-project.7014/


----------



## Molliepops02 (Apr 27, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> Here's a Cabe thread on the Murray SN's. .....  https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/murray-serial-number-project.7014/



I did look at that and it is confusing to me. I can’t seem to get a date for the bike.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 27, 2018)

Could your MOD be a MOP?  P= 58 and 502 is Sears. Looks like a late 50's model to me but I'm into Schwinns.


----------



## Molliepops02 (Apr 28, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> Could your MOD be a MOP?  P= 58 and 502 is Sears. Looks like a late 50's model to me but I'm into Schwinns.



Could be a MOP so do you know how I can find out the model and year. 
Thanks for the help


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 28, 2018)

Molliepops02 said:


> Could be a MOP so do you know how I can find out the model and year.
> Thanks for the help




In the link above. MO + letter = year

F = 49
G = 50
H = 51
I = 52
J = 53
K = 54
L = 55
M = 56
N = 57
P = 58
R = 59
S = 60
T = 61
U = 62
W = 63
X = 64
Y = 65


----------



## Molliepops02 (Apr 28, 2018)

Thank you so much! I understand now.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Apr 29, 2018)

Sigh, the list from that post above were 'guesstimates' on the pre-'65 numbers. The actual ones were discovered in a 1959 Western Auto parts manual, below. Also, I found the op's bike is a '60 by the catalog #, 4760 (0).


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 29, 2018)

Bout time you popped in to help @Adamtinkerer    Someone should delete that guesstimated list and replace it with the correct one.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (May 11, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> Bout time you popped in to help @Adamtinkerer    Someone should delete that guesstimated list and replace it with the correct one. View attachment 797562



I started one, but people keep finding this one...


----------

